# Workshop manual for a 2000 Passat 2.8V6 4motion



## calumski (Oct 1, 2008)

Evening all,
I've recently adopted a Passat but now need the workshop/Haynes manual for it. I've tried Haynes themselves but they don't publish any for the 2.8V6.
Can anyone point me in the right direction where I might find one?
Cheers,
Calum


----------



## VeeReihenmotor6 (Jan 28, 2000)

*Re: Workshop manual for a 2000 Passat 2.8V6 4motion (calumski)*

http://www.bentleypublishers.com/volkswagen
Not cheap.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Workshop manual for a 2000 Passat 2.8V6 4motion (VeeReihenmotor6)*

Check out Vortex Classifieds and Amazon...I'd not get the CD version...I have both and the paper version is worth the extra $$! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chudzikb (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: Workshop manual for a 2000 Passat 2.8V6 4motion (spitpilot)*

DO NOT buy a used CD, they never work and to get it to work is like $50 from Bentley. I echo the above poster, get the paper and be happy. Usually, there is someone selling it used, also check Amazon for a used copy.


----------

